# Lieferverzögerungen - offizielles Statement?



## cathunter (26. Mai 2011)

Dzt. soll es wieder zu erheblichen Lieferverzögerungen kommen.
Betroffen wären Modelle mit Fox-Gabeln.
Können Sie das bestätigen / dementieren?

Gibt es nach den Vorfällen der Vergangenheit Szenarien
wie man im Fall des Falles mit Kunden umgeht?
Bsp.weise Ersatzleistungen.


----------



## Charly_Brown (26. Mai 2011)

Hi.

Das will ich doch ganz stark NICHT hoffen!!! KW 28 für mein Nerve XC (Gr. L) ist schon lange genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muffn (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

die Lieferverzögerungen betreffen nicht nur Modelle mit Fox-Gabeln. Die Rahmen für Hardtails sind auch nicht zuverlässig verfügbar. Mein GC AL 7.0 verzögert sich um weitere drei Wochen.
Ein Statement oder wenigstens eine Mail dazu gab es nicht. Als in der geplanten Lieferwoche nichts kam, habe ich angerufen und daraufhin obige Auskunft bekommen.
Auf Ersatzleistungen würde ich nicht hoffen. Vielleicht gibt es ein kleines Geschenk (Trinkflasche o. Ä.) dazu. Wäre nett.
Ich persönlich hätte meine SID ja am liebsten auch in weiß... aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.
Grüße


----------



## Charly_Brown (26. Mai 2011)

Gibt es denn zusätzlich zu den angegebenen Lieferzeiten noch Verzögerungen oder sprecht ihr über die allgemeine aktuelle Lieferverzögerung?

Cube z.B. hat aktuell auch grosse Probleme


----------



## muffn (26. Mai 2011)

mein Liefertermin war KW20, jetzt ist es KW23
also noch eine zusätzliche Verzögerung


----------



## Nexic (26. Mai 2011)

cathunter schrieb:


> Dzt. soll es wieder zu erheblichen Lieferverzögerungen kommen.
> Betroffen wären Modelle mit Fox-Gabeln.
> Können Sie das bestätigen / dementieren?



Ja kann ich bestätigen.

Torque Trailflow sollte KW20 kommen, wurde auf KW27 verschoben.
Entschädigung: Statt der Fox Float 2011 gibts die Fox Float 2012.
Diese Sonderlösung mit den 2012er Modellen wurde mir aber nur für die Torque Reihe bestätigt, bei den andern ka.


----------



## Charly_Brown (26. Mai 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Ja kann ich bestätigen.
> 
> Torque Trailflow sollte KW20 kommen, wurde auf KW27 verschoben.
> Entschädigung: Statt der Fox Float 2011 gibts die Fox Float 2012.
> Diese Sonderlösung mit den 2012er Modellen wurde mir aber nur für die Torque Reihe bestätigt, bei den andern ka.



Dann hoffe ich, dass diese Verspätung bei meiner Bestellung schon direkt mit eingeplant war. KW28 ist so und so schon eine lange Wartezeit bei dem geilen Wetter.


----------



## Nexic (26. Mai 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich, dass diese Verspätung bei meiner Bestellung schon direkt mit eingeplant war. KW28 ist so und so schon eine lange Wartezeit bei dem geilen Wetter.



Von Verspätungen bei den XCs liest man kaum etwas, ganz im Gegenteil da gehts meistens sogar schneller.
Von der Problematik mit den fehlenden Fox-Gabeln sind AFAIK nur die Torque Modelle betroffen.


----------



## stollenschrubbe (27. Mai 2011)

hi,
mein XC9sl sollte i.d.19 KW fertig sein. I.d. 21 KW hat man mich telef. informiert das es wohl die 23. KW werden wird, ohne Garentie.


----------



## Charly_Brown (27. Mai 2011)

stollenschrubbe schrieb:


> hi,
> mein XC9sl sollte i.d.19 KW fertig sein. I.d. 21 KW hat man mich telef. informiert das es wohl die 23. KW werden wird, ohne Garentie.



Spitze, da war ich gerade hoffnungsvoll und nun das


----------



## stollenschrubbe (27. Mai 2011)

meine Theorie:
lieber 5 zu 1700â¬, als 1 zu 3000â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

im Moment bezieht sich der Lieferverzug auf die Torque-Modelle mit Fox-Federgabeln. Wir haben die betroffenen Kunden per Mail darüber informiert. 
Grund für den Verzug ist ein Fehler unserer Disposition. Hierfür möchten wir uns in aller Form entschuldigen.
In den vergangenen Tagen und auch im Moment, arbeiten wir mit Hochdruck an einer Lösung. Mit Fox konnten wir vereinbaren, dass wir schon für die sich verzögernden Modelle 2012er Federgabeln bekommen. Der Unterschied zu den 2011er Modellen liegt in folgenden Punkten - überarbeitete FIT-Kartuschen, die jetzt noch weniger Reibung aufweisen, sowie exklusiv von den italienischen Lagerexperten SKF gefertigte Dichtungen.

Die Kunden, die also von diesem Verzug betroffen sind, werden also die ersten sein, die schon in diesem Jahr mit den nächstjährigen Federgabeln fahren dürfen.


Ich bitte euch nochmal um Verständnis und entschuldige mich für die momentane Situation.


Grüße
Robert


----------



## Humito (27. Mai 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> von den italienischen Lagerexperten SKF gefertigte Dichtungen.



Haben die nicht ihren Sitz in Schweden?


----------



## heckenheini (27. Mai 2011)

:kotz:
Da ruf ich grad bei Canyon an, nur um fix noch die Lieferadresse für nächste Woche(22KW) zu ändern, da sagt der mir das mein Liefertermin die 27KW sei?!?!
Vor lauter aufregung, um nicht ausfallend zu werden, hab ich das Gespräch dann erst mal beendet. Als mein Puls nach 10Min.von 180 auf 179,9 runter war hab ich noch mal angerufen. Habe der Dame dann gesagt das ich wirklich Stinkesauer bin das ich mein Bike(Strive ES7, Gold, M), das ich vor 7 MONATEN bestellt hab jetzt auch erst dann bekomme als wenn ich es Heute bestellen würde. Nachdem die junge Dame(übrigens sehr nett und verständnissvoll) nachgefragt hatte woran das liegt, sagte sie mir das ich nicht der einzige betroffene wäre und das ich anfang nächster Woche Post von Canyon bekomme bezüglich der verzögerung.
Wenn ich dann hier im Forum lese das einige erst vor 3 Wochen bestellt haben und gestern bescheid bekommen haben das das Bike verschickt wurde, dann platzt mir echt der Kragen
Da drängt sich mir der Gedanke auf das ich, als jemand der das Rad Finanziert, nur Kunde zweiter oder dritter Klasse bin
*Sollte das hier jemand von Canyon lesen, ich bin ganz Ohr über jede Art von Stellungnahme zu dieser KATASTROPHE!!!*

*P.S.: Das Strive ES7 hat keine Fox Gabel*


----------



## fkal (27. Mai 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> *P.S.: Das Strive ES7 hat keine Fox Gabel*



dann bist du hier falsch!


----------



## heckenheini (27. Mai 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> dann bist du hier falsch!



Hast schon recht, ich hab in meiner Wut nur was von Lieferverzögerung gelesen.
Desweiteren wollte ich auch zeigen das nicht nur Bikes mit Fox Gabeln betroffen sind.


----------



## Nexic (27. Mai 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> dann bist du hier falsch!



Ist doch egal, zumindest passts zur Thread Überschrift das ist mehr als man vom Rest des Forums behaupten kann. 

@heckenheini: Heisst das das Canyon dir bis jetzt keinen offiziellen Grund für die Verzögerung gennant hat?
5 Wochen sind ja weit über dem was ich als "normale" Verzögerung empfinde, würde mich intressieren wie es dazu kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heckenheini (27. Mai 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, zumindest passts zur Thread Überschrift das ist mehr als man vom Rest des Forums behaupten kann.
> 
> @heckenheini: Heisst das das Canyon dir bis jetzt keinen offiziellen Grund für die Verzögerung gennant hat?
> 5 Wochen sind ja weit über dem was ich als "normale" Verzögerung empfinde, würde mich intressieren wie es dazu kommt.



Laut Telefonat soll ich anfang der Woche ein schreiben von Canyon kriegen.
Bin auch sehr gespannt was da drinsteht.Die Dame am Telefon konnte mir auf jedenfall keinen genauen Grund nennen, nur das ich halt nicht der einzige betroffene seien werde und das ich bzw. wir dafür entschädigt werden, aber auch darüber keine weiteren aussagen von Ihr.


----------



## Xeleux (27. Mai 2011)

nach dieser tollen info hab ich heut auch mit canyon telefoniert & sieh da, ich bleib auch nicht verschont...und das bei dem wetter!


----------



## Charly_Brown (27. Mai 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> :kotz:
> ......
> *Sollte das hier jemand von Canyon lesen, ich bin ganz Ohr über jede Art von Stellungnahme zu dieser KATASTROPHE!!!*
> 
> *P.S.: Das Strive ES7 hat keine Fox Gabel*



Das hat Canyon doch schon getan: Eintrag #12

Aber ich bin auch Angst und bange, das mein Nerve XC nun noch später kommt.


----------



## BaseJaxx (27. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mich auch gern einmal zu diesem Thema Lieferverzögerung melden... 

Mein Liefertermin war bei der Bestellung meines Canyon Torque Alpinist in L in der 11. Kalenderwoche(Bestellwoche) die 20. Kalenderwoche(Auslieferung)... 

Aus der Erfahrung heraus(2010er Nerve AM) habe ich damals schon damit gerechnet das das Bike etwa 1-2Wochen früher kommt. Also habe ih in der 19. kw bei Canyon angerufen und gehofft Sie könnten mir etwas zum Liefertermin sagen... nein konnten Sie nicht... aber UND DAS IST DER HAMMER, der Liefertermin war bis dato immer noch auf die 20. kw datiert und sogar die Rücksprache mit dem Vertrieb hat diesen Termin bestätigt... 
So also noch eine Woche gewartet und am Montag der 20. kw nocheinmal angerufen, in der Hoffnung mir sagen zu können was nun mit der Lieferung ist und wann ich mit der Mail der Versandbestätigung rechnen könne... Antwort war wieder, sie könnten es nicht genau sagen, Liefertermin steht aber immer noch auf 20. kw... also bekommen Sie Ihr Bike diese Woche... Aussage Servicecenter!

So dann kamen im Laufe der Woche die ersten Statements hier im Forum mit den Lieferschwierigkeiten der Fox Gabeln usw... hmmm da habe ich mir gedacht rufste am Donnerstag Nachmittag nochmal bei Canyon an... weil bisher wurde ja immer bestätigt das Bike kommt pünktlich... naja den Rest könnt Ihr euch ja denken... Auslieferung auf 27. kw verlegt... 

Canyon... "kopfschüttel",sowas geht nicht!!!

*1.* Das kann nicht sein das der Fehler in der Disposition der Fox-Gabeln erst so spät auffällt das Ihr die Kunden bis zum letzten Tag mit der pünktlichen Auslieferung hinhalten müsst und erst dann den Fehler eingesteht... 
*2.* ist es ein Unding diese Info der Verzögerung nicht mit deutlichem  Vorlauf an die Kunden zu versenden... es geht hier nicht um 1-2 Wochen, wir reden hier von 7 Wochen Lieferverzug in mitten der laufenden Saison... 
*3.* denkt mal an die Biker die extra Urlaube gebucht haben um mit Ihren neuen Bikes stolz neue Trails abzufahren... aufgrund der ständigen Beteuerungen Eurerseits bezüglich der pünktlichen Lieferung kann sich jetzt jemand seinen Tenneriffa-Urlaub der morgen beginnt ohne neues Torque antreten... und es wurde extra Puffer zur 20. kw eingebaut... 
*4.* Wir sind alle Kunden die 2000-3600Euro für Ihre Torques bezahlen, Wert hin oder her, die Saison ist zur Hälfte gelaufen wenn unsere Torques ausgeliefert werden, wer ersetzt uns den Schaden der Wartezeit? Da bringt auch die neue 2012er Gabel nix, ganz ehrlich... 2 anstatt 3 Stufen Thalas ist nen Schritt zurück... mag sein das ich jetzt deshalb aus der Community haue bekomme aber ich hätte lieber mein Bike pünktlich bekommen... 
*5.* Theoretisch könnte man jetzt auch gleich 3 weitere Monate warten und das ganz neue 2012er Torque zum gleichen Preis kaufen... für 3000Euro(in meinem Fall Alpinist)! Man nimmt der lieben Firma Canyon jetzt quasi im Juli (27kw) ein 2011er Bike ab welches im Oktober schon auf das 2012er upgegraded wird... 

Irgendwie schade die ganze Situation wie Canyon in diesem Fall mit uns Kunden umgeht/ umgegangen ist... 2012er Gabel als Entschädigung hin oder her, wir sind alle leidenschaftliche Biker... und nen Biker ohne Bike ist einfach nix... deshalb Vote für mehr Entschädigung für die versaute Saison, denn die 2012er Fox wirds wie gesagt ab Herbst eh bei euch in den neuen Komplettbikes zu kaufen geben!

Gruß, 
der enttäuschte Base


----------



## cathunter (28. Mai 2011)

zu den ausführungen von BaseJaxx:

er hat in ALLEN seinen punkten recht.
die argumentation ist sehr sachlich - ich bin davon überzeugt dass sachliche kritik hier durchaus zulässig ist. was ist eigentlich eine flamewar? das hier? für mich in keinester weise.

ad canyon:
das statement #12 .... zeigt sehr viel von der "kultur" im unternehmen.
     kw 20 liefertermin, offizielle statements prizipiell keine, erst auf nachdruck und
     dann nur hier. und das nach den "erfahrungen der jahre 2005, 2009 u. 2010
     naja ...


     wer auf das trostpflaster "gabel von 2012" mit irgendwelchen dichtungen aufspringt
     weiss ich nicht. a) die kriegen ihr bike eh quasi 2012 und b) was soll daran besser
     sein? 

     konkrete frage an canyon: das verschulden für die misere liegt in ihrem haus.
     was tun sie um die kunden zu entschädigen? wieso geben sie den geschädigten
     nicht für die dauer ihres lieferverzuges ersatzräder? oder deutliche preisminderungen?

wie ist denn das rechtlich? kundenseitiges storno zum jetztigen zeitpunkt. wär das ok?

ad fkal, beitrag #15:
   egal ob fox gabel oder sonst was. denke jeder kunde hat das recht termingerecht
   beliefert zu werden. insofern ist der beitrag auf den er sich bezieht hier durchaus
   berechtigt. wär schön wenn hier fairer miteinander umgegangen würde.


----------



## stollenschrubbe (28. Mai 2011)

da dumme ist nur:
*Geschäftsbedingungen der Canyon Bicycles GmbH*

*1. Vertragsabschluss*

 					Ihr Vertragspartner für alle Bestellungen ist die Canyon  Bicycles GmbH, Geschäftsführer Roman Arnold, Karl-Tesche-Straße 12,  56073 Koblenz.
*Der Kaufvertrag kommt mit Erfüllung durch Canyon  zustande, er wird also erst durch die Aushändigung der Ware gemäß  Lieferschein rechtskräftig geschlossen.* Bei Katalog-, Telefon- und  Internetbestellungen werden wir Sie über den Eingang Ihrer Bestellung  und über die vertraglichen Einzelheiten per E-Mail informiert.


----------



## BaseJaxx (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

zu Deiner Ausführung: "kundenseitiges Storno, währe das okay?!"

*Pro:*
1. Man kann ja zu jeder Zeit vom Vertrag zurücktreten... 
2. In diesem Falle ja wohl mal alle mal... 

aber 

*Was spricht gegen den Rücktritt:*

3. ich zB habe 9 Wochen auf die 20. kw gewartet weil es meiner Meinung nach noch vertretbar war im Mai das Bike zu bekommen, die Saison läuft dann gerade mal 4 Wochen... 

4. Ich bin mal spaßenshalber jetzt im Mai zum FanCorner nach Hameln gefahren... hab mich nach Alternativen zum Torque umgeschaut, Rotwild X1, R1 ect. es gibt meine Größe nicht mehr... also es bleibt nicht mehr als bei Canyon zu bleiben...

Irgendwie ist Canyon zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt in einer Situation wo sie wenig Kunden verlieren werden...


----------



## cathunter (28. Mai 2011)

naja, wenn ich nächstes jahr plane ein bike zu kaufen und lese - bsp.weise in einem beitrag hier im forum - was so "state of the art" ist, werde ich mir sehrwohl überlegen wo ich kaufe.

insofern glaube ich nicht, dass das ein lieferant jedes jahr so machen kann.
irgendwann wird es sich auf die nachfrage auswirken.

aber ich gebe dir recht: es gibt "geschäftsmodelle" die sind halt so und funktionieren (eine zeit lang) auch recht gut.


----------



## stollenschrubbe (28. Mai 2011)

das ist wie mit den Gaststätten an Rhein u. Mosel:
Der nächste Bus "bekloppter" ;-) kommt schon.


----------



## leeresblatt (28. Mai 2011)

2010 liefs eigentlich recht gut, die Bikes kamen eher früher als später. Gut, jetzt ist ein Fehler passiert. 
Ich schlage vor den Disponenten an die betroffenen Kunden auszuliefern. Der Fehler wird ihm nachher nicht mehr passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaseJaxx (28. Mai 2011)

@leeresblatt

Sehr gute Idee... muss mir vorher nur nen Folterkeller einrichten, gebt mir 2 Wochen!


----------



## rider_x (30. Mai 2011)

ich wäre für eine Auslieferung mit einer vergleichsweisen Rock Shox Gabel...mit einer Totem würd ich mich zufrieden geben


----------



## Charly_Brown (31. Mai 2011)

Hab mir gerade mal die Liste der "Sofort verfügbaren" Bikes angeschaut. Scheinbar sind die Komponenten für die Nerve XC vorhanden, nur die schwarzen Rahmen fehlen.

Hoffen wir mal, dass sie die zügig ranbekommen.


----------



## naf (31. Mai 2011)

Canyon=Saftladen. Sofort vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten!


----------



## Charly_Brown (31. Mai 2011)

naf schrieb:


> Canyon=Saftladen. Sofort vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten!



Gibt immer wieder enttäuschte Kunden...


----------



## stollenschrubbe (1. Juni 2011)

Charly_Brown schrieb:


> Gibt immer wieder enttäuschte Kunden...


hi,
interessant ist ja zu wissen wieviele betroffen sind. Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis wurde ich im Vorfeld ja gewarnt. Aber ich höre ja nicht auf jeden


----------



## Charly_Brown (1. Juni 2011)

stollenschrubbe schrieb:


> hi,
> interessant ist ja zu wissen wieviele betroffen sind. Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis wurde ich im Vorfeld ja gewarnt. Aber ich höre ja nicht auf jeden



Hi,

sind es denn wirklich so viele? Ich finde die Anzahl negativer Meldungen ist im Gegensatz zu den positiven Meldungen hier im Forum sehr gering. Und aus Erfahrung im Internet verbreiten sich negative Nachrichten schneller als positive. Denn wer keine Sorgen hat, braucht sich ja quasi nicht zu melden.

Auf der anderen Seite werden hier immer Ansprüche direkt gegenüber Canyon geltend gemacht. Bei Marken die über den handel rausgehen läuft der enttäuschte Kunde zuerst zum Händler und kann dort seinen Frust ablassen. ich denke auch, dass nicht jeder Händler Ersatz vom Hersteller erhält, wenn er einen Kunden zufrieden gestellt hat mit einer Reparatur. Der Händler muss sich wahrscheinlich auch immer fragen, ob ihm der Kunde wichtig ist oder nicht. In diesem Fall hat dann der Händler den Ärger mit dem Hersteller, obwohl der Kunde denkt: "Mensch, die Marke XYZ ist aber kulant."

Ich denke, diese Gefahren (lange Reperaturzeiten, schwieriger Sofort-Service) muss man bei einem Versender mit einkalkulieren. Wenn alles gut geht hat man ein Bike für ein super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Es ist immer die Frage, ob Geiz wirklich geil ist. Die Mentalität  im Laden anprobieren und im Internet kaufen nimmt auch immer mehr zu. Aber klaro, mir ist mein Geld auch wichtig.


----------



## ml-55 (1. Juni 2011)

Leute Leute, was erwartet ihr eigentlich?
Einfach mal bei Canyon anrufen und freundlich sein - dann bekommt man da auch ne freundliche Antwort.
Hab persönlich mit 2 Canyon bikes sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Und das die Lieferzeiten im Mai nicht die kürzesten sind ist ja wohl klar... muss man halt im Februar bestellen und nicht dann wenn alle anderen auch bemerkt haben dass der Wald wieder befahrbar ist  

Also von meiner Seite: Canyon ist prima gelaufen, selbst abholen lohnt sich immer.
Bei meiner Bestellung bei Radon hat die be*** DHL das Ding nem Spediteur (das Wort wird nicht von speed abgeleitet) gegeben oder so - jedenfalls haben die auch noch ne Woche damit rumgewurschtelt bis es dann bei mir war. 
Händlerbike kostet mehr Geld, Versandbike kostet mehr Zeit.
Entscheidet halt vorher wovon ihr mehr zur Verfügung habt.
Und wer mal richtig rechnet wird feststellen, dass man mit dem gesparten Geld auch aus der hintersten Ecke noch nach Koblenz fahren kann. Oder halt warten.


----------



## Babarian (1. Juni 2011)

Also ich habe mir das Ganze noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und wollte einfach mal in die Runde fragen, ob das alles rechtens ist was da mit den Verzögerungen vor sich geht. Fakt ist, dass ich einen Batzen Geld in KW 18 an Canyon überwiesen habe und bis jetzt keinen Gegenwert erhalten habe. Canyon konnte also fast vier Wochen über meine 2000 verfügen und wer sich ein wenig in Investitionsrechnung auskennt, wird ausrechnen können welche finanziellen Vorteile Canyon dadurch bis jetzt erfahren hat. Wenn ich bei einer Bank Geld leihe, dann wollen die schließlich auch Bares für diese Leistung sehen. Wo aber bleibt mein Bares bzw. mein Vorteil? Schließlich wurden hier von Herstellerseite Fehler gemacht und ich frage mich, ob es nicht einen Paragraphen gibt, der in solchen Fällen greift. Haben wir als Kunde vielleicht Anspruch auf Ermässigung und können diesen ggf. einfordern? Weiss da jemand vielleicht mehr? Die Bank interessiert es schließlich auch nicht, warum ich keine Zinsen zahlen kann. Sie interessiert sich nur für fristgerechte Zahlung. Und wenn diese nicht erfolgt, dann bekomme ich es gnadenlos zu spüren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Interwoven (1. Juni 2011)

warst du verpflichtet diesen betrag in kw 18 zu überweisen? wenn nicht, warum machst du so was?


----------



## Nexic (1. Juni 2011)

Es zwingt dich doch keiner per Vorkasse zu bezahlen, also langsam wirds lächerlich Leute.

Hättest ja auch per Nachname bezahlen können...


----------



## Babarian (1. Juni 2011)

Interwoven schrieb:


> warst du verpflichtet diesen betrag in kw 18 zu überweisen? wenn nicht, warum machst du so was?



"Bitte überweisen Sie den Rechnungsbetrag spätestens zwei Kalenderwochen vor dem geplanten Lieferdatum (siehe oben),
(bei Expressbikes schnellst möglichst) auf das nachstehend angegebene Konto..."

Lieferdatum war KW20. Was hätte ich denn sonst machen sollen? Bin schließlich davon ausgegangen, dass mein Fahrrad rechtzeitig kommt. Vor allem wenn die sehen, dass ich "bar" bezahlt hab.


----------



## Babarian (1. Juni 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Es zwingt dich doch keiner per Vorkasse zu bezahlen, also langsam wirds lächerlich Leute.
> 
> Hättest ja auch per Nachname bezahlen können...



Blablablubb

Hör mal zu du Schlaumeier, ich bin einfach seriös, wenns um Geschäfte geht. Und wenn ich sehe, dass ich meinem Geschäftspartner entgegenkommen kann, dann tue ich das eben. In diesem Fall durch Zahlung per Vorkasse. Hätt ich riechen können, dass Canyon diese Probleme bekommt? Ich kann aber erwarten, dass man mir im Gegenzug auch entgegenkommt. Das mit der 2012 Gabel ist nett, aber wie jemand schon sagte, im Oktober ist sie eh im jeden Bike drin. Von daher wäre Nachlass die logische Konsequenz und nicht wirklich viel verlangt. Diese Argumentation von wegen "keiner zwingt dich dies und jenes zu tun, blabla" ist ausgelutscht. Hätte, hätte, Fahradkette!


----------



## ml-55 (1. Juni 2011)

Da gibts 2 Möglichkeiten:
Durchbeissen - oder Rücktritt vom Kauf. Dann haste Dein Geld wieder.
Aber das Canyon Dir Dein Geld zurücküberweist und dann 2 Wochen vor dem neuen Liefertermin wieder anfordert wäre glaub ich auch den meisten Kunden viel zu doof.
Rabatt kannste knicken, da würde ich an Canyon's Stelle lieber Dich in die Wüste schicken und das Rad nem andern geben. 
Ehrlich gesagt ist das auch das was ich an Canyon gut finde. Die machen die ganze Rabattschlachterei nicht mit.
Vorjahresradl gibts mit 5-10%, sonst ist nix zu holen.
Ist mir lieber so als die ganzen Heinis die am Saisonende auf einmal nur noch 50-70% der UVP wollen. Da fühl ich mich jedes Mal verarscht wenn ich UVP gezahlt habe.
So weiß ich das ich auch das bekomme was ich bezahle. Verspätun ist halt dumm gelaufen.


----------



## Babarian (1. Juni 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> Da gibts 2 Möglichkeiten:
> Durchbeissen - oder Rücktritt vom Kauf. Dann haste Dein Geld wieder.
> Aber das Canyon Dir Dein Geld zurücküberweist und dann 2 Wochen vor dem neuen Liefertermin wieder anfordert wäre glaub ich auch den meisten Kunden viel zu doof.
> Rabatt kannste knicken, da würde ich an Canyon's Stelle lieber Dich in die Wüste schicken und das Rad nem andern geben.
> ...



Ich sehs im Endeffekt ja genauso wie du. Mir gehts ja auch nicht in erster Linie um mein Geld, denn ich will ja das Bike. DEFINITIV Und es ist ja auch das Geld wert. Die Art und Weise wie Canyon das managt finde ich dann aber doch sehr suboptimal. Sozusagen ein bisschen der Angela Merkel Style: Aussitzen. Ich finde sie hätten die 2012 Gabeln mit Kashima als Entschädigung anbieten sollen. Glaube nicht, dass sie dadurch beim gleichbleibenden Preis Verluste einfahren würden. Wenn überhaupt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siggi81 (1. Juni 2011)

Ich lese hier immer was von kashima, ich denke das Coating ist nur bei Aftermarktgabeln drauf und nicht bei Komplettbikes!?


----------



## simsalonaut (1. Juni 2011)

Siggi81 schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer was von kashima, ich denke das Coating ist nur bei Aftermarktgabeln drauf und nicht bei Komplettbikes!?



Ab 2012 ist die Fox-Palette neu aufgestellt:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/2012preview/fpe.php - anstelle der Abstufungen RLC - RL etc gibt's dann Factory (Kashima & FIT), Performance (FIT) & Evolution. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Canyon die Modelle von 9.0 LTD bis 6.0 mit den preislich entsprechenden Gabel ausstattet. Wenn die "Trostpflastergabeln" jetzt allerdings aus der Factory-Klasse stammen, fress ichn Besen! Und freu mich für euch Glückliche


----------



## Siggi81 (1. Juni 2011)

Das in Verbindung mit der Reverboption für 150 die Sie die Tage einbauen wollen, wäre für mich die Kaufentscheidung gewesen. Nun sind die Trailflows in M aus. -.- 
Nuja nächstes Jahr wird eh alles besser, oder so...


----------



## cathunter (2. Juni 2011)

oiso dann mal der gegentest

wer will mein torque 9.0 vertride haben?
kommt in kw 27 - wenns stimmt.
kashimdingsbums von 2037 und italienische dichtungen
von skf inclusive.

hab gesehen wie die steuerrohre der vergangen jahre
risse gekriegt haben (pics hier im forum)


----------



## Nexic (2. Juni 2011)

cathunter schrieb:


> ...



Ich werd nicht schlau aus deinem Beitrag.

Soll das witzig sein?


----------



## Markdierk (2. Juni 2011)

wer früher bestellt, fährt früher  (aueßr nat. das strive)


----------



## palymper (9. Juni 2011)

naf schrieb:


> Canyon=Saftladen. Sofort vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten!



Das kann ich gar nicht bestätigen! Mein Bike kam na ca. 5 Wochen und ist eine Wucht  macht echt Laune damit die Berge hoch zu schießen.

Vorkasse würde ich auch nicht wählen, hab per Kredit Karte gezahlt und wem das zu unsicher ist, kann ja au per Nachname zahlen, die Gebühren ist in Relevanz zum Kaufpreis ja eher zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## palymper (9. Juni 2011)

Ach ja und die anstatt die Fox Gabel 2011 die neue 2012 ohne Aufpreis zu bekommen ist ja auch eine Entschädigung.


----------



## BaseJaxx (9. Juni 2011)

@palymper

ich verstehe das mit dem 2012er ohne Aufpreis nicht... das ist ja wohl normal eine Talas ohne Aufpreis verbaut zu bekommen, was sollte die neue Talas denn teurer mache als die alte 2011er? -und sagt mir jetzt bitte nicht die Dichtungen machen einen evtl. höheren Preis aus... dann muß ich in den Keller gehen... eben lachen  

Oder macht es die Talas wertvoller(Material), sie nen paar Monate früher zu bekommen als andere? -ich denke nein... 

Denkt doch mal nach...
Zudem bleibt Canyon doch keine Wahl... wo es keine 2011er Gabeln mehr gibt(wegen eigener Fehldisposition)... kann Canyon auch keine Gabeln verbauen... also musste Canyon der Firma Fox in den A..sch kriechen um schon die 2012er zu bekommen... weil sonst logischerweise kein Absatz der Torque-Serie stattgefunden hätte... uns Kunden wird dieser Vorgang von Canyon jedoch als Entschädigungshandlung und Geschenk verkauft... HALLO LEUTE, AUFWACHEN!


----------



## Babarian (9. Juni 2011)

BaseJaxx schrieb:


> @palymper
> 
> ich verstehe das mit dem 2012er ohne Aufpreis nicht... das ist ja wohl normal eine Talas ohne Aufpreis verbaut zu bekommen, was sollte die neue Talas denn teurer mache als die alte 2011er? -und sagt mir jetzt bitte nicht die Dichtungen machen einen evtl. höheren Preis aus... dann muß ich in den Keller gehen... eben lachen
> 
> ...



Danke für den Post 
Hier müssten einige eine kurze Einführung in BWL und Marketing bekommen und vor allem was wirklich dahinter steckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaseJaxx (9. Juni 2011)

@Babarian

Es gibt an den technischen Hochschulen und Universitäten ein tolles Unterrichtsfach (PPS) Produktion/Planung/Steuerung... 

Da wird unter anderem unterrichtet wie Betriebe den meisten Gewinn erzielen... zB mit Märchen erzählen


----------



## Babarian (9. Juni 2011)

BaseJaxx schrieb:


> @Babarian
> 
> Es gibt an den technischen Hochschulen und Universitäten ein tolles Unterrichtsfach (PPS) Produktion/Planung/Steuerung...
> 
> Da wird unter anderem unterrichtet wie Betriebe den meisten Gewinn erzielen... zB mit Märchen erzählen



Yep und die dummen Studis glauben den Mist auch noch und sind hochmotiviert ihre Arbeit zu verrichten. Bis sie merken, dass sie verarscht werden und wie Sklaven arbeiten sind sie 30 und kurz vor ihrem ersten Burnout


----------



## palymper (9. Juni 2011)

Also ich würde das schon als Vorteil sehen mit einer verbesserten Gabel aus dem MJ 2012 zu fahren 

Aber es wird ja niemand gezwungen bei Canyon zu kaufen, oder?

Dann storniert halt und kauft bei Scott oder bei xyz. gibt ja genug hochwertige Bike Hersteller!

Allemal besser als ein sinnbefreites Canyon bashing hier los zu treten was eh keinem hilft 

Fakt ist, es gibt viele zufriedene Kunden und eben auch ein paar wenige enttäuschte, bei welcher Firma gibt's das nicht?


----------



## stance53 (9. Juni 2011)

schade das ich das erst jetzt lese.über die google-suche "canyon lieferschwierigkeiten" habe ich hier ins forum gefunden.
vorweg:ich bin mit dem bike mehr als zufrieden!
aber:was service und liefertermine angeht gibts für canyon eine fette 5-.
am granfondo(?)-tag hiess es noch 17kw,dann auf MEINE rückfrage 19kw,dann kam das rad dann doch nochmal später,wie ich es herausgefunden habe?ICH musste anrufen!das schönste daran,ich war zu der zeit im urlaub,den ich eigentlich mit dem fahrrad verbringen wollte.
canyons reaktion war dann der erlass der versandkosten.....
ich möchte nichts gegen die qualität oder die freundlichkeit der mitarbeiter sagen,im gegenteil,der junge mann der mich bei der abholung eingewiesen hat war absolut top und hat sich fast eine stunde für mich zeit genommen.
aber was der service in sachen lierfertermine und kundenfreundlichkeit angeht.....

aber ich bin ja nun nicht der einzige hier.ist nur schade das eine firma sich seinen ruf versaut wegen sowas,denn seit ich mich im wald rumtreibe ist eigentlich der erste satz :"geiles canyon,wie lange durftest du warten?"


----------



## palymper (10. Juni 2011)

Bei mir war das genau anders herum, ursprünglich war Liefertermin KW22 aber das Bike kam bereits am 10.04. 

Ohne es zu wissen - das vorneweg - ich denke Canyon kalkuliert sehr knapp um keinen unnötig großen Lagerbestand zu haben und damit Kapital zu binden.

Wenn dann ein Zulieferer Lieferschwierigkeiten hat oder ein MA in der Dispo einen Fehler macht (was menschlich ist) kommt es zu o.g. Problemen.

Klar ist es für den Kunden nicht toll. Aber wie schon mal geschrieben, keiner wird gezwungen bei Canyon zu kaufen! Gibt genügend Alternativen!


----------



## BaseJaxx (11. Juni 2011)

@palymper

prinzipiell gebe ich Dir Recht mit den genügenden Alternativen... 

...aber

NICHT mehr zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, die Saison ist so weit vorangeschritten das die großen Rahmengrößen kaum bis überhaupt nicht mehr zu bekommen sind... egal ob von Rotwild, Trek, Cube ect.

... glaube mir, hier hätten jetzt einige Biker zu Alternativen gegriffen wenn von Anfang an die 27.KW als Liefertermin genannt worden währe...


----------



## 122kg (11. Juni 2011)

Jedes Jahr das selbe rumgeheule!  Leute, rafft ihr es nicht?!  Der Bikeverkauf ist ein saisonales Geschäft und jetzt ist Frühling...







...merkt ihr überhaupt noch was? Ihr beschwert euch vermutlich auch, wenn im Hochsommer die Grillkohle an der Tanke alle ist?!


----------



## BaseJaxx (11. Juni 2011)

@122kg
Hat keinen Plan von Marktwirtsachaft... hauptsache melden... danke 6, setzen!


----------



## leeresblatt (11. Juni 2011)

BaseJaxx schrieb:


> ... glaube mir, hier hätten jetzt einige Biker zu Alternativen gegriffen wenn von Anfang an die 27.KW als Liefertermin genannt worden währe...



Canyon schadet sich damit selbst. Gerade Käufer von Versender-Bikes werden sich im Internet über den Versender informieren. Wenn sie von der Unzuverlässigkeit von Canyon mitbekommen, werden sie sich womöglich für die sicherere Variante entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaseJaxx (11. Juni 2011)

@leeresblatt

Volle Zustimmung!


----------



## Markdierk (11. Juni 2011)

@122 

ansich ist dem ja nichts hinzuzufügen. es geht ja aber ums strive ... und nicht um ein AM ... da könnte ich dir zustimmen, meins kam bereits im januar, man musste sich nur früh genug entscheiden. wie gesgat hier gehts ums strive, da passt deine aussage nicht ganz ...

andererseits, ist eben ein neues bike. da sollte man mit sowas vielleicht rechnen. ist doch bei allem so, neulandprojekte werden meist nach hinten verschoben. man mag sich ja fragen, warum man nicht gleich einen späten termin ansetzt, um dann eveneutell früher liefern zu können. dazu muss man einfach sagen: irgendwie auch verständlich. jede woche später kostet den ein oder andren kunden ... unpassend wäre nur, es unter vorsatz zu machen, wenn man weiß, dass das lieferdatum nicht einhaltbar ist. das will ich aber auf keinen fall unterstellen.
da denke ich, ist es das kleinere übel die termine etwas nach hinten zu setzen. mich würden se dadurch als kunden nicht verlieren. die vorfreude steigt, ist das produkt dann gut entschädigt das für alles


----------



## Babarian (11. Juni 2011)

BaseJaxx schrieb:


> @122kg
> Hat keinen Plan von Marktwirtsachaft... hauptsache melden... danke 6, setzen!



Danke, wollte gerade das gleiche schreiben


----------



## 122kg (11. Juni 2011)

BaseJaxx schrieb:


> @122kg
> Hat keinen Plan von *Marktwirtsachaft*... hauptsache melden... danke 6, setzen!


 
Ich habe u.A. VWL studiert. Aber was "Marktwirtsachaft" sein soll, weiß ich in der Tat nicht.


----------



## Nexic (11. Juni 2011)




----------



## Sisu (12. Juni 2011)

@all
wie ich sehe hat sich hier in den letzten Jahren nichts geändert.
Habe 2005 mein ES7 im März geordert.....und es dann letztendlich Ende Juli geliefert bekommen.
Aber: ich habe es bisher nicht bereut...das Warten hat sich absolut gelohnt, war eben erst wieder in Bozen mit meinem kleinen "Schwarzen".

Was mir ausserdem aufgefallen ist:
2005 war ich eher noch eine  Ausnahme mit einem "Canyon" ....letzten Samstag waren wir im Bikepark Bischofsmais und da war beinahe jedes 3. Bike ein Canyon (Torque)......was ja schon irgendwie für "Canyon" spricht

Also trotz der alljährlichen(im Forum Allen bekannten) Lieferverzögerungen scheinen doch immer mehr Leute ein "Canyon" zu ordern.

Liegt wohl auch am sehr guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis?

Also einfach etwas Geduld aufbringen und abwarten....viel ändern kann man sowieso nichts

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palymper (12. Juni 2011)

Canyon hat für mich das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis - ich wusste von Anfang an über die langen Lieferzeiten (bei mir kam es ja deutlich früher als ursprünglich bestätigt) und eventuellen Verzugsprobleme. Steht ja überall in den Foren, hat mich nicht abgeschreckt.

Hatte irre Vorfreude und hab's au net bereut, das Bike ist eine Waffe.

Wenn ich keinen Bock auf lange Lieferzeiten habe, dann gehe ich halt in einen Laden und kaufe. Verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht 

@BaseJaxx: Ich wette es ist kein Problem in einen großen Bike Laden zu gehen und ein Scott etc. in der richtigen Größe zu bekommen. 

Canyon kalkuliert sehr knapp, dann ist sind lange Lieferzeiten halt der Preis den die Kunden zahlen müssen, alles geht halt nicht.


----------



## BaseJaxx (14. Juni 2011)

Nachdem ich per Einschreiben vor zwei Wochen ein kleines Beschwerde-Briefchen an Canyon versendet habe bekam ich heute per Anruf schnelle und vorallem nette Antwort von Herrn Wahl, stellvertretender Callcenterleiter und mit im höheren Verantwortungskreis der Canyon-Führung...

1. Es gab nochmals en dickes Entschuldigung für die lange Lieferverzögerung und viel wichtiger noch eine Entschuldigung für die schlechte Informationspolitik, hier wird zukünftig im Hause Canyon besser zwischen Callcenter und Vertrieb kommuniziert denn das Callcenter hat leider nicht den Zugriff auf alle Informationen des Vertriebes wie zB Stand des Zusammenbaus ect. 
2. Wie das mit den Fox-Gabeln passiert ist wurde mir auch erklärt, gehört hier aber sicher nicht als Information hinein
3. Fox liefert die neuen 2012er Gabeln in der 25.KW an Canyon
4. Canyon schraubt in der 25.-26.KW alle ausstehenden Torques zusammen
5. Ende 26.KW - Ende 27.KW sollten alle ausstehenden Bikes asgeliefert sein!!!
6. Rabatte wird es wegen dem Lieferverzug nicht geben, Canyon hat darüber nachgedacht jedoch sind die Einkaufskosten der neuen 2012er Gabeln zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch so teuer das ein Rabatt nicht in Frage kommt. 

Danke für diese Informationen Herr Wahl, das telefonische Gespräch hat mir vermittelt, doch ein Kundenkönig zu sein 


So ich bin raus...


----------



## ChrisBochum (14. Juni 2011)

Du glaubst wohl auch an den Weihnachtsmann hm?

Naja wenn schon der stellvertrettende Callcenterleiter persönlich bei dir anruft der ja im  höheren Verantwortungskreis der Canyon-Führung verweilt muss der Bullshit von wegen Einkaufspreis schliesst Rabatt wegen Unfähigkeit aus ja absolut logisch für dich klingen.

Was mit den Fox Gabeln passiert ist kann ich dir sagen, stümperhafte kalkulation.


/facepalm


----------



## Nexic (14. Juni 2011)

BaseJaxx schrieb:


> 4. Canyon schraubt in der 25.-26.KW alle ausstehenden Torques zusammen



Ich drück uns für KW26 die Daumen. Die Hoffnung stirb zuletzt.


----------



## BaseJaxx (14. Juni 2011)

@Chris Bochum

Solltest Du meine bisherigen Posts hier im Threat gelesen haben solltest Du auch wissen wie das, was ich oben geschrieben habe, gemeint war...


----------



## Mr.Bunga-Bunga (14. Juni 2011)

ChrisBochum schrieb:


> Du glaubst wohl auch an den Weihnachtsmann hm?
> 
> Naja wenn schon der stellvertrettende Callcenterleiter persönlich bei dir anruft der ja im höheren Verantwortungskreis der Canyon-Führung verweilt muss der Bullshit von wegen Einkaufspreis schliesst Rabatt wegen Unfähigkeit aus ja absolut logisch für dich klingen.
> 
> ...


 
Bitte ein bisschen mehr Respekt! Schließlich ist dieser Herr der Marcel Davis der Bikeindustrie, der Chuck Norris von Koblenz!


----------



## fkal (14. Juni 2011)

BaseJaxx schrieb:


> 3. Fox liefert die neuen 2012er Gabeln in der 25.KW an Canyon



Wenn ich sowas schon lese, bekomme ich einen ordentlichen Hals. Wann kommen dann die 2013er Gabeln??? in der 50. KW??? Wird immer extremer mit den "Neujahresmodellen". 

(nicht falsch verstehen - ich freu mich, dass ihr euer Rad bekommt)


----------



## Met87 (16. Juni 2011)

Auch in Zukunft werden Canyon Bikes in rauen Mengen geordert werden, selbst wenn die Foren Canyon in Grund und Boden stampfen....

Fakt ist: Die Leute wollen gute Bikes zu guten Preisen! Man sollte mitleerweile Wissen das es bei Canyon zu Lieferverspätungen kommen kann (ich war davon nicht betoffen - habe beide Bikes vor Liefertermin erhalten)

Wer das Risiko eingeht, der sollte einfach damit rechnen, dass das bestelle Bike später kommt. Ansonsten "Klappe halten" und zum Händler gehen und ein Scott für 1000 mehr kaufen!


----------



## Harzerbergziege (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir eine XC7 bestellt, Lieferzeit 3 Wochen und gekommen ist es nach 2 Wochen.
Bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## Babarian (16. Juni 2011)

Met87 schrieb:


> Auch in Zukunft werden Canyon Bikes in rauen Mengen geordert werden, selbst wenn die Foren Canyon in Grund und Boden stampfen....
> 
> Fakt ist: Die Leute wollen gute Bikes zu guten Preisen! Man sollte mitleerweile Wissen das es bei Canyon zu Lieferverspätungen kommen kann (ich war davon nicht betoffen - habe beide Bikes vor Liefertermin erhalten)
> 
> Wer das Risiko eingeht, der sollte einfach damit rechnen, dass das bestelle Bike später kommt. Ansonsten "Klappe halten" und zum Händler gehen und ein Scott für 1000 mehr kaufen!



Es sind nicht per se die Lieferverzögerungen. Das kann ja vorkommen und ist nachvollziehbar. Es ist aber nicht nachvollziehbar, dass Canyon solch eine schlechte Infopolitik diesbezüglich betreibt. Das geht gar nicht. Ich als Kunde fühle mich da ein wenig verarscht. Und trotz der guten Bikequali bleibt dadurch ein fader Beigeschmack übrig. Noch läufts gut für Canyon aber längerfristig gesehen kann sich eine schlechte Infopolitik negativ auswirken auf Verkäufe, Image etc. Die Konkurrenz schläft nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackz (19. Juni 2011)

Will mir mein erstes Canyon anzuschaffen, schwanke aber noch zwischen Nerve XC 9.0/SL oder Nerve AM 9.0 SL. Wollte eigentlichtlich bis zum Ausverkauf warten, um nochmal ein paarhundert Euro zu sparen, habe aber jetzt gesehen, dass etwa das XC 9.0 und AM 9.0 SL bereits in allen GrÃ¶Ãen auf "Ausverkauft" stehen. Bedeutet das tatsÃ¤chlich, dass da diese Saison nichts mehr nachkommen wird (ist ja noch nichtmal Juli!)? Oder legt Canyon eventuell z.B. "Midseason" Modelle auf wie Radon?

Die ErklÃ¤rung in den FAQs klingt ja leider tatsÃ¤chlich, als kÃ¤me da nichts mehr nach:
"Was bedeutet âAusverkauftâ als Angabe der geplanten Lieferzeit? Diese Bikes werden nicht mehr produziert und sind nicht mehr bestallbar."


----------



## Muchserk (19. Juni 2011)

Das hast du richtig erkannt, da kommt nix mehr nach. Es sei denn du hast viel Glück und es tritt demnächst noch wer vom Kauf zurück. Sollten deine gewünschten Modelle schon länger ausverkauft sein ist das natürlich unwahrscheinlich.
Ansonsten kannst nur auf den Outlet hoffen oder das vielleicht bei der "Sparbuchaktion" später noch eines der höheren Modelle etwas runtergesetzt wird.

MfG


----------



## Nexic (19. Juni 2011)

jackz schrieb:


> Die Erklärung in den FAQs klingt ja leider tatsächlich, als käme da nichts mehr nach:
> "Was bedeutet Ausverkauft als Angabe der geplanten Lieferzeit? Diese Bikes werden nicht mehr produziert und sind nicht mehr bestallbar."



So ist es, "Ausverkauft" heisst auch Ausverkauft.

Da kommt auch nichts mehr nach für 2011, außer jemand anderst storniert oder schickt sein Bike wieder zurück (Mit gebrauchsspuren landen die dann im Outlet-Verkauf).


----------



## jackz (19. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Einschätzung, das ist ja wirklich ärgerlich... 

Leider sind offenbar gerade die höhchsten Modelle (XC 9.0 SL/LTD und AM 9.0 SL) schon ausverkauft. Das normale XC 9.0 steht immerhin in M schwarz noch auf "Keine Angabe** Bitte wenden Sie sich an unsere Hotline +49 (0) 261 40 4000". Da werde ich morgen mal mein Glück versuchen...


----------



## Sisu (19. Juni 2011)

Babarian schrieb:


> Es sind nicht per se die Lieferverzögerungen. Das kann ja vorkommen und ist nachvollziehbar. Es ist aber nicht nachvollziehbar, dass Canyon solch eine schlechte Infopolitik diesbezüglich betreibt. Das geht gar nicht. Ich als Kunde fühle mich da ein wenig verarscht. Und trotz der guten Bikequali bleibt dadurch ein fader Beigeschmack übrig. Noch läufts gut für Canyon aber längerfristig gesehen kann sich eine schlechte Infopolitik negativ auswirken auf Verkäufe, Image etc. Die Konkurrenz schläft nicht.



Fakt ist: das mit der Informationspolitik war 2005 schon so (bei mir) , 2006 auch, da hat mein Mann auch ein Canyon geordert (nachdem er gesehen hat, wie zufrieden ich mit meinem war...obwohl er 10 Jahre lang nur Scott gefahren ist).......und ich bin mir sicher, daß Canyon seitdem den Umsatz nochmal gewaltig gesteigert hat!

Und irgendeinen Grund dafür wird es wohl geben. Umsatzzahlen rücken die bei Canyon ja nicht raus, aber nachdem ich von Jahr zu Jahr immer mehr Canyons rumfahren sehe....kann ich es in etwa erahnen.

Bin momentan Biketechnisch eingedeckt.....aber sollte es mal wieder zur Debatte stehen, daß ein neues Bike her muß.....dann jederzeit wieder ein Canyon! Und wenn man noch ein Bike in Reserve hat, schmerzt es auch nicht soooooooo wenn es mal wieder etwas länger dauert

Ride on!
Sisu


----------



## Kaltumformer (19. Juni 2011)

Sisu schrieb:


> Und irgendeinen Grund dafÃ¼r wird es wohl geben. Umsatzzahlen rÃ¼cken die bei Canyon ja nicht raus, aber nachdem ich von Jahr zu Jahr immer mehr Canyons rumfahren sehe....kann ich es in etwa erahnen.



"Entwicklung Umsatz":

2005: 14,178 Mio â¬
2006: 18,143 Mio â¬
2007: 26,131 Mio â¬
2008: 31,261 Mio â¬
2009: 38,634 Mio â¬

Quelle: www.ebundesanzeiger.de


----------



## Sisu (20. Juni 2011)

@Kaltumformer
vielen Dank für diese Tabelle
Das bestätigt mich in meiner Annahme....vermutlich hat Canyon mitlerweile die 50 Mio Marke erreicht!

Und nur ein kleiner Teil der Kunden tummelt sich hier im Forum

Ich drücke allen noch Wartenden die Daumen daß ihr euer Bike bald bekommt, ich denke ihr werdet es 

Gruß
Sisu


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juni 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Ja kann ich bestätigen.
> 
> Torque Trailflow sollte KW20 kommen, wurde auf KW27 verschoben.
> Entschädigung: Statt der Fox Float 2011 gibts die Fox Float 2012.
> Diese Sonderlösung mit den 2012er Modellen wurde mir aber nur für die Torque Reihe bestätigt, bei den andern ka.



Hi,

weißt Du ob das auch das Rockzone mit der Fox Van betrifft?


----------



## Nexic (20. Juni 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weißt Du ob das auch das Rockzone mit der Fox Van betrifft?



Ja alle Torque Modelle mit Fox Ausstattung sind betroffen,
so wurde mir das erklärt am Telefon. 
Ob es ganz konkret dich betrifft wirst du nur bei der Hotline erfahren.

Einfach kurz anrufen morgen, die Info das alle Torques betroffen sind ist ja auch schon 2 Wochen alt.
Halbwegs verlässliche Infos also nur bei der Hotline.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juni 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Ja alle Torque Modelle mit Fox Ausstattung sind betroffen,
> so wurde mir das erklärt am Telefon.
> Ob es ganz konkret dich betrifft wirst du nur bei der Hotline erfahren.
> 
> ...



Habs letzte Woche erst bestellt, von daher hoffe ich mal dass es so sein wird und ich auch schon eine 2012er bekomme


----------

